# Blue/Green dye in ear



## Rex1 (May 29, 2008)

When I got my GS puppy from a breeder a few weeks back one of his ears had a blue/green dye on the inside of it I assumed it was some sort of treatment puppies may need when they're young(maybe to help them stand up straight), but neglected to ask the breeder. My vet never mentioned it when he was checked out prior to purchase so I didn't give it a second thought.

I'm curious as to what it is because it is still there 3 weeks after getting him. Also does it just go away over time or should I do something to help it go away?

Can somebody educate me?


thanks!!

Feegs


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

My puppy had the dye in her ear also and it was from a tattoo. I didn't do anything to it and it wore off over time.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

It's from the ear tattoo and will wear off.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

One another post about this, someone mentioned wiping a little at a time and it went away also. 

You want to be real careful trying to clean it out as that stuff can really stain.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Is it like this? (random pic from Googling) If so, it's the tattoo.


----------



## Rex1 (May 29, 2008)

Yep, that would be it, definitely the tattoo. I figured it was nothing to be concerned about and would eventually go away, just wanted to make sure I didn't need to do anything! Hadn't seen it before on another GS I had years back.

Appreciate the replies, I'll wait it out! 

As always the posters here are extremely helpful!!!

Feegs


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

The breeder should have told you what it was and should have gave you info on what your tattoo number is. I would call them.


----------



## Rex1 (May 29, 2008)

Would that number be on his pedigree--AKC/DN20958401

Feegs


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: FeegsWould that number be on his pedigree--AKC/DN20958401
> 
> Feegs


Hey, it your breeder got all that on the tattoo, your pup has huge ears!!!! Usually there's only about 4 or 5 characters.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

That number is the AKC registration number. The tattoo number is a series of numbers and letters. Each one means something like : region where tattoo was done( NorthEast/South/Pacific North West ect.), the tattooer, breeder, litter letter, whelping date, number in the birthing process.

Call the breeder and get the number. It will be another way to identify your dog, but there isn't a central location to list tattoos like the micro chips. Get the puppy microchipped and give the vet his tattoo number to keep on file.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's a tatoo. don't mess with it. it's going to dry up in a few weeks. register that number with the AKC. i assume it's in the right ear. is your dog an import? the tatoo in the right ear is in accordance with the S.V.


> Originally Posted By: FeegsWhen I got my GS puppy from a breeder a few weeks back one of his ears had a blue/green dye on the inside of it I assumed it was some sort of treatment puppies may need when they're young(maybe to help them stand up straight), but neglected to ask the breeder. My vet never mentioned it when he was checked out prior to purchase so I didn't give it a second thought.
> 
> I'm curious as to what it is because it is still there 3 weeks after getting him. Also does it just go away over time or should I do something to help it go away?
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: srfd44-2That number is the AKC registration number. The tattoo number is a series of numbers and letters. Each one means something like : region where tattoo was done( NorthEast/South/Pacific North West ect.), the tattooer, breeder, litter letter, whelping date, number in the birthing process.
> 
> Call the breeder and get the number. It will be another way to identify your dog, but there isn't a central location to list tattoos like the micro chips. Get the puppy microchipped and give the vet his tattoo number to keep on file.


wrong, you register the number with the AKC. you said it yourself the number is a AKC registration number, so there is a central location to list(register) the number.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedad
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: srfd44-2That number is the AKC registration number. The tattoo number is a series of numbers and letters. Each one means something like : region where tattoo was done( NorthEast/South/Pacific North West ect.), the tattooer, breeder, litter letter, whelping date, number in the birthing process.
> ...


*doggiedad,* I don't think the original poster looked in the dog's ear and then said the AKC number was in there... I think they just asked if the number could BE the AKC number.

For those of us that have our dogs with a tattoo in the ear, it is NOT the AKC #. Way to many characters to fit that little ear.

Instead the breeder usually picks something that means something to them, but is NOT registered anywhere else officially (most of the time). Like my Elsa is tattoed from the Seeing Eye with a '9263' meaning she was born in 1999 (the first '9' from the year) and she was the 263'd pup they registered that year. But unless you knew to check with the Seeing Eye you'd never figure that out.

Now my Bretta Lee is a Wildhaus pup and HER tattoo was from them. WHB07 is what her's is (I think). The 'WH' is from Wildhaus. The 'B' is the 'b litter'. And the '07' is she's the #7 puppy. Once again, unless you knew she was a Wildhaus dog and checked with them, it would be hard to know what the tattoo meant and not sure it's registered anywhere (I didn't register it).


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadwrong, you register the number with the AKC. you said it yourself the number is a AKC registration number, so there is a central location to list(register) the number.


AKC has a companion animal recovery network for registering permanent identification like tattoos and microchips. If a dog is found that has a tattoo or chip, the people finding it can use any of the animal recovery networks (AKC is only one, there are several others) to try to track down the owner.

This is NOT to be confused with AKC registration. It is completely different, signed up for differently, different fees. It is NOT automatically included with AKC registration. No permanent ID is needed, or recorded, with AKC registration or AKC issued pedigrees.

And chances are the tattoo number is not the AKC registration number.

The OP should contact the breeder to find out what the tattoo number for the pup is, keep that writtend down somewhere and, if they choose, register it with the animal recovery networks in case the dog is ever lost or stolen.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I would think the tattoo number would be somewhere in the paperwork to the new dog owner at the time of pickup. 

Btw, the majority of the green will disappear but won't for the actual number on the skin.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I've never quite figured Dante's out

KOBE0F7

I know the KOBE is for the breeder and he's from the F litter, I'm assuming 7th pup but not sure and don't know what the 0 in the middle is for


----------



## Wildtim (Dec 13, 2001)

The 0 is because they don't make spaces and you have to fill all the letter slots or the other letter might slip around while trying to use it.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks Tim


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Shay has one in his right ear. I remember the breeder telling me that every # or letter meant something like the year he was born ect. I can barely see it now but he does have a floppy ear sometimes on that side so unsure if that is related to it. Here is a picture of Shay a week after we got him. You can see some of the green in his right ear. I wish that I would of entered this picture in last months photo contest. oh well...


----------

